# Cobalt Blue Zebra not eating and ..... what to do?



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

My Cobalt Blue Zebra has gotten really skinny and he is not eating. He hasn't been eating for a week and Im surprised he is still alive. His poop is stringy and it has no color. I try to feed him and most of the time he acts like he doesn't notice when its sinking in his face. Even when he does come to the food he spits it out. He also has a little bit of a sunken belly. How do I treat him if he doesn't eat? His dorsal and pectoral fins are shredded, and I know the best medicine for that is good water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

He is also in a tank with a Snow White and a Red Top Lundu. They are all juveniles except for the Lundu. He is an adult about 3.5 inches while they are 1.5-2 inches. My Lundu isn't really aggressive so I put them together. He does chase my Cobalt blue zebra a lot though. So I may make plans on moving the Lundu into another tank and just leave the Snow White with the Cobalt Blue Zebra.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Read this article and isolate the fish immediately.
http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php

Are these fish in your 10 gallon?


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

lol Im glad you remembered. Yes, they are in my 10 gallon. Last night I was watching him when I was feeding them, and it looks like he tries to eat the pellet, but somehow he can't keep it in his mouth. The pellets aren't to big my smaller fish can eat it. Its like he can't eat it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That ties in with the bloat article I linked above. Your fish needs to be treated immediately. I can PM you a source of metronidazole if you'd like. $14 plus shipping.

A 10 gallon is way too small for Mbuna. Fine for fry, but once they reach 1/2-3/4" it's time for a larger tank. Your fish was open to illness due to stress/compromised immune system.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

No, he wasn't open to illness due to stress. He was in my 37 gallon with 3 Snow Whites, Red Top Hongi, and a Red Top Lundu when I found him not being or not eating.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Cobalt Blue said:


> No, he wasn't open to illness due to stress. He was in my 37 gallon with 3 Snow Whites, Red Top Hongi, and a Red Top Lundu when I found him not being or not eating.


OK.


----------



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

lol ok.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Step 1: Medicate for bloat as per the article
Step 2: You'll need a larger tank than 37 gallons to keep these mbuna long term. They might be ok in there now as juveniles, but I suspect they are reaching the point where the tank just doesn't offer enough territory for everyone.


----------

